# For Sale: Duel 12 Speedy in Black anodize finish



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

Up for grab is the latest version of Duel 12 Speedy reel. It has a new ball bearing handle that is much better than the last version. Reel has line on it and was used a few times in fresh water. Reel casts very far and the drag has a very progressive lever travel which allow you to adjust drag at very small increment. I ordered this reel straight from Italy as a black anodize reel is not available in the Us. Reel has no marks and is in out of the box condition. 

Price: $300

Shipping $8.00. If it costs more I will cover it for you.

Please PM me or contact me at 763-213-6779.

Thanks.

Ronn.


----------



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

Please contact me in this post only if you are interested in the item. Do not pm me. Thank you.


----------

